# Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor mir vor ca. einer Woche eine Ufermatte zugelegt, weil mich die aus dem Wasser ragende Folie zurecht gestört hat. Habe sie an den meisten Stellen einige cm im Wasser hängen, damit sie nicht nach oben lappt, festgeklebt. 
Nachdem ich dann zum ersten Mal bis zum höchstmöglichen Wasserstand aufgefüllt hatte, bemerkte ich einen Tag später das der Wasserstand rapide zurückgegangen ist. Normalerweise steht das Wasser bis zur Kante der Insel (siehe Bilder).Anhang anzeigen 94133 Anhang anzeigen 94134 Anhang anzeigen 94135 Anhang anzeigen 94136 War aber klar, da die Matte ja mit Sicherheit einiges aufsaugt. 
Aber die kann doch nur eine begrenzte Wassermenge aufnehmen, ich hab jetzt das Gefühl das sie immer weiter aufsaugt. Die kann doch das Wasser nicht nach hinten wegsaugen, so dass es in den Kapillargraben fließt. Eigentlich müsste sie nur an den Stellen Wasser aufsaugen, wo sie unter Wasser ist, und wenn die Stellen dann absolut voll sind (nicht mehr Wasseraufnahmefähig), dann nicht mehr. 
Ich hab auch mal einen Test in einer kleinen Wanne gemacht, habe noch etwas Ufermatte übrig. Die saugt gar nicht so viel auf, trocknet allerdings auch sehr schnell. Aber wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil sie sowieso nicht viel Wasser aufnehmen kann.


Bin irgendwie ratlos.

Gruß, Corny


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

warum geht denn das mit den bildern nicht???


----------



## drwr (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hallo,

Deine Ufermatte saugt nicht nur Wasser auf sonder sie verdunstet auch über die
Oberfläche das aufgesaugte Wasser.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hallo Corny,

schon mal hier geschaut?


----------



## willi1954 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Die Ufermatte verhält sich wie ein Docht, sie zieht Wasser. Wenn nun im Anschluss an die Ufermatte keine richtige Kapillarsperre erbaut wurde, dann ist das so, leider.

Aber stell doch mal ein Bild ein, so kann man das besser beurteilen.

LG Willi


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

hier die bilder:

ich hab ja dahinter eine kapillarsperre. die hab ich mit kies aufgeschüttet. hab gelesen, dass man das so machen soll.
wenn die matte natürlich sogar das wasser verdunsten lässt und somit immer wieder neues wasser aufsaugt, wie soll das dann funktionieren?


----------



## Kolja (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hallo Corny,

jetzt hat es ja geklappt mit den Bildern

So wie es aussieht, hast du die Ufermatte über den Wall geszogen, und dann? So wie auch Willi schon schrieb, muss die Ufermatte innerhalb der Kapillarsperre sein. Sonst zieht sie dir das Wasser aus dem Teich. Und das ist auch ihre Aufgabe, Wasserführen.  
Auf Bild 3 meine ich die Folie zu erkennen ¿ (Ironie), dann wird hier das Wasser in den kleinen Graben gezogen.


----------



## totti01 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hi Corny,

so wie es ausschaut, hast Du die gleiche Ufermatte wie ich.
Dein jetziges Problem war letztes Jahr auch mein Problem. Ich hatte die Ufermatte über den Teichrand gezogen und mittels Kapillarsperre gegen auslaufen "gesichert".
Leider ging mein Plan nicht auf, weil innerhalb von 2 Tagen ca. 3000 LIter über die Ufermatte aus dem Teich gezogen wurde... (trotz Kapillarsperre)

Nun habe ich einfach auf dem höchsten Punkt des Teichrandes die Ufermatte abgeschnitten und mit Innotec an die Teichfolie geklebt.
Die jetzt noch zu sehende Folie habe ich dann mit Steinen kaschiert.

  

Eventuell hilft es Dir ja weiter


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

das heißt dann, dass die ufermatte tatsächlich, solange sie kontakt zum wasser hat, das wasser nach oben bis in den kapillargraben rauszieht? solange bis sie halt keinen kontakt mehr zum wasser hat. da fehlen bei mir noch ein paar cm. die wird sie mir also auch noch raussaugen. 

ALSO: entweder die ufermatte bis in die kapillarsperre tun oder es so machen wie totti01. hmmm...was wäre weniger anstrengend?


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Corny,
> 
> jetzt hat es ja geklappt mit den Bildern
> 
> ...


wenn sie also dann im kapillargraben ist, zieht sie kein wasser mehr aus dem teich?


----------



## Petra1970 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

huhu

Bist du sicher das deine Matte nicht kontakt zu Erde/ Sand oder sowas hat, das das Wasser ganz aus den Teich gezogen wird?
Ich habe die Matte ja auch und habe kein ausergewöhnlichen wasserverlust, es ist halt wichtig das alles innerhalb der Folie bleibt.
Habe die Folie am Rand zwischen Steine hochkant stehn, da kann das Wasser nicht raus.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

hi petra,
kannst du mal ein foto von deiner situation machen?

aber die ufermatte muss in den kapillargraben rein,oder?


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

etwas sand (nicht viel) ist unter der ufermatte, das kann´s aber nicht sein...


----------



## willi1954 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

hier ist ein super Beispielfoto, wie die Ufermatte richtig verbaut werden soll.

das Ende der Folie muss zwingend über die Ufermatte stehen und das umlaufend vom Teich.
Die Matte hat ja unter anderem auch die Aufgabe, wasser aus dem Teich zu ziehen und damit einen vorhandenen Ufergraben zu befeuchten. 

Das Foto denke ich erklärt es prima


LG Willi


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

aber dann sieht man doch wieder die folie, das möchte man doch nicht
steine drauf,oder was?!
also das folienende muss höher sein als die ufermatte, ja?
an einigen stellen kriege ich das nachträglich nicht mehr hin. was soll ich machen?


----------



## willi1954 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Die Folie kann man durch geeignete Maßnahmen (Steine, Umrandung o.ä.) kaschieren. Aber du wirst immer wasserverlust haben, wenn du keine geeignete Kapilarsperre hast.

LG Willi


----------



## Teichmäx (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hallo Corny!

Ich kann Wolfgang und Willy nur zustimmen, bei der "Riesenoberfläche" Deiner Ufermatte muß natürlich eine große Menge Wasser verdunsten, einzige Möglichkeit wäre halt keine Verbindung zum Wasser zu haben, oder das Ganze wie totti zu gestalten.

LG Markus


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

ich habe die ufermatte ja nur geholt, damit man die teichfolie nicht mehr sieht. wenn ich das, so wie totti am höchsten punkt abschneide, sieht man ja wieder am ufer die folie. und so viele steine kann ich da gar nicht hintun, weil da überall so fette falten sind, die man nicht kaschieren kann. also muss bei mir leider die ufermatte komplett am ufer bleiben. 
ich könnte sie noch nachträglich in den kapillargraben reintun. wie genau soll ich das denn machen? so weit,dass sie noch am hinteren ende des grabens hochsteht? oder nur ein bisschen rein? 
hat jemand davon ein gutes bild?
denn die teichfolie reicht bei mir an einigen stellen nicht aus, damit sie oberhalb der ufermatte ist.
mann,mann. das ist alles echt eine wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hi 

Aaaalso ... 












Nicht mein Teich 

Sprich, dass die Ufermatte IM TEICH bleiben muss, sie darf nicht außerhalb mit dem Rasen, Sand, Lehm etc. in Berührung kommen und am besten ist die Kapillarsperre (das Ende der Folie) hochgestellt und etwas höher als das Ende der Matte.

Sprich: Steine sammeln und oder einkaufen  ... das wird schon. Du solltest das nur noch ändern.


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

ich kann das ende der folie nicht mehr hochstellen, das reicht leider nicht.
so wie auf den bildern kriege ich das nicht hin.
also: ich kann erstmal die ganzen steine, die momentan auf der matte sind wieder wegtun, dann aus dem kapillargraben den ganzen kies wieder raus (ach,du sch...! da wünsche ich mir viel spaß! *seufz*), dann die ufermatte in den graben rein und den kies wieder drüber und dann die großen steine wieder auf die matte. 
wäre das ok oder bringt das nix. das muss ich nämlich genau wissen, sonst arbeite ich ja völlig umsonst. 
wie gesagt: folie hochstellen geht nicht.
ist es sehr wichtig, dass ich das bisschen sand unter der matte entferne oder geht es auch ohne?


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

ich kann das ende der folie nicht mehr hochstellen, das reicht leider nicht.
so wie auf den bildern kriege ich das nicht hin.
also: ich kann erstmal die ganzen steine, die momentan auf der matte sind wieder wegtun, dann aus dem kapillargraben den ganzen kies wieder raus (ach,du sch...! da wünsche ich mir viel spaß! *seufz*), dann die ufermatte in den graben rein und den kies wieder drüber und dann die großen steine wieder auf die matte. 
wäre das ok oder bringt das nix. das muss ich nämlich genau wissen, sonst arbeite ich ja völlig umsonst. 
wie gesagt: folie hochstellen geht nicht.
ist es sehr wichtig, dass ich das bisschen sand unter der matte entferne oder geht es auch ohne?


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Ich versteh das nicht ganz 

Du hast den "huggel", dadrüber liegt die Folie und läuft dann aus? Oder ist danach nochmal ein Graben, in dem Folie liegt und hochgestellt ist? 
Wie gesagt, wenn die Ufermatte Kontakt mit Rasen etc. hat, trinkt die Dir bis zum unteren Ende der Matte den Teich leer.


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

so in etwa wäre nicht verkehrt


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

also hinter dem ufer, wo die steine drüber sind, ist der kapillargraben, wo die folie drin ist, an einigen stellen auch hinten hochgestellt ist, aber nicht überall. in den graben wurde kies reingeschüttet. die ufermatte liegt jetzt auf dem graben, nicht drinnen. 
wieso würde die matten denn das wasser nicht mehr rausziehen, wenn die matte im graben wäre. ich will keine sumpfzone haben, der graben mit dem kies soll trocken bleiben. dann müsste die matte ja das wasser richtig nach oben hin wegziehen. irgendwie komisch.  hätte ich nie gedacht. ich dachte, die saugt einfach nur einen gewissen anteil auf, an den stellen wo sie im wasser ist, füllt sich dann bis nix mehr reingeht, und das wars. pustekuchen,wa?!


----------



## Corny80 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

also nochmal: die ufermatte muss in den graben, das ende der matte muss aber niedriger sein als die folienende im graben?
das könnte ich machen.


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

So wie ich das verstehe, landet das Wasser dann in dem Graben, richtig.
Zweiter wichtiger Punkt: Das Wasser sollte den Teich nicht verlassen können


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

das wasser soll aber nicht im graben landen. 
please help me!!!


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

kann mir jemand mal erklären, warum die ufermatte im kapillargraben sein muss. dann zieht sie das wasser doch auch in den graben, es soll aber im teich bleiben. oder wenn man die ufermatte nach hinten hochstellt, tiefer als die folie, dann kann das entzogene wasser nicht weiter,oder was?! geht dann wieder zurück in den teich?
würde echt gerne wissen,was genau ich jetzt am besten machen soll.


----------



## majestic12et (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hmm ... Lustige unterhaltung :smoki

Ich weiß nicht genau was jetzt das Problem ist, ich kenn es aber wenn man eine Denk-Blokade hat und es nicht versteht. Geht mir oft so und dann erzählt mir der 8te wie es ist und dann verstehe ich es auf einmal. Vielleicht bin ich jetzt ja der 8te :beten (*Bitte nicht vera... fühlen*. Abstraktion führt oft zum Ziel. Funktioniert z.B. bei meinen Kindern perfekt )

Stell dir mal vor, das jeder Wassertropfen ein Bergsteiger ist ... 
Diese Bergsteiger können nicht an Folie hochklettern, jedoch an jedem Stoff oder ähnlichen Materialien wie Teppich, Matten usw. 
Wenn du jetzt eine Kletterhilfe in den Teich legst, Fangen die Bergsteiger an die Matte zu erklimmen. 
Weil oben Irgendwann kein Platz mehr für Bergsteiger ist, rutschen Sie auf der anderen Seite wieder runter. Dort ist Wiese, Boden, Kies ... usw. --> Also jede Menge platz.
Die Bergsteiger aus dem Teich, wissen natürlich nicht, dass Sie auf der anderen Seite herunter Fallen und wollen alle mit zum Bergfest, Also klettern Sie alle Fleissig weiter rauf, bis Sie nicht mehr an eine Kletterhilfe kommen.
(Bild 1)

So was kannst du machen?

Lösung: Wenn Die Folie höher ist als die Ufermatte, ist der Spaß am Ende der Ufermatte für die Bergsteiger vorbei. Irgendwann ist voll und Keiner kann mehr nachkommen. Also bleibt der rest im Teich.

Realisierung mit Sumpfzone (Bild2): Du legst die Folie durch die Sumpfzone und verbindest mit der Ufermatte den Teich und die Sumpfzone. Die Bergsteiger weden so lange in die Sumpfzone rutschen, bis der Weg auf beiden Seiten zur Bergspitze gleich hoch ist. Also der Wasserstand gleich ist.

Realisierung ohne Sumpfzone: Die Ufermatte MUSS VOR der höchsten Stelle aufhören. Mit deinem Kies wird das eine interresannte Aufgabe, da dieser nicht an der Höchsten Stelle liegen bleiben will.
Da fällt mir z.B. ankleben ein. Man kann auch versuchen das letzte Stück Folie das über die Ufermatte heraus ragt mit Schieferplatten zu verstecken oder .... Schau dir die Bilder von anderen an Es gibt hier VIELE die das super gelöst haben.


Grz

Kai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Servus Corny,
so wie Kai Dir das beschrieben hat ist es genau richtig.
Wie breit oder tief nun der Ufergraben ist das ist völlig egal.
Entscheidend ist nur, dass die Folie ausserhalb des Teiches nicht tiefer liegt wie die 
Ufermatte. Du könntest auch nachträglich einen Folienstreifen anbringen und einen
Art Ufergraben machen.
Das habe ich alles bei mir im Teichumbauthread beschrieben.
Klicke einfach mal in meine Signatur auf Teichumbau 2011, da kannst Du
es dann sehen, wie ich das gelöst habe. Und es funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Ich hatte das ganze Jahr keinen Wasserverlust.
LG Markus


----------



## totti01 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hi Corny,

die Ufermatte kann im Wasser bleiben. 
Du musst nur darauf achten, dass die Matte nicht über die höchste kannte des Teichrandes gezogen wird, also die Matte muss innerhalb des Teiches bleiben!!!
Wenn dann der Wasserspiegel immer noch sinkt, ist es Verdunstung oder Du hast ein Leck im Teich.


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

danke,leute. so hatte ich es mir auch schon gedacht, bin nur etwas durcheinander gekommen. totti meint ja, dass ich die matte an der höchsten stelle des teichrandes abschneiden muss. 

ich schreibe jetzt mal genau, was ich machen werde, und ihr schreibt bitte, ob das ok ist. 

1. die steine von der ufermatte nehmen
2. den kies aus dem graben rausholen
3. die ufermatte in den graben tun, wenn es geht nach hinten hochschlagen, aber sie muss unterhalb des folienende bleiben
4. an den stellen, wo ich nicht mehr genug folie im graben habe, zusätzliche folie (habe noch genug zum glück) ankleben. überall genau drauf achten, dass die ufermatte im kapillargraben unter der folie ist. muss sie deutlich darunter sein, oder reicht auch ein bisschen?
5. den ganzen kies wieder, aufpassen, dass nix verrutscht
6. die größeren steine wieder auf die ufermatte tun

wäre das so ok oder habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

also ich möchte keine sumpfzone.


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

ohne sumpfzone (dass alles hinter dem ufer trocken bleibt) müsste ich ja anscheinend die ufermatte vor der höchsten stelle des ufers abschneiden. dann sieht man ja wieder die folie am ufer und bei mir sind da so dicke falten, die ich nicht kaschieren kann. 
also muss ich es doch mit sumpfzone machen,oder?
wenn ich dann erstmal die ufermatte in den graben tue und das folienende höher ist,als die matte, dann fließt ja wasser in den graben, bis der wasserstand im graben auf der gleichen höhe ist wie im teich.
dann möchte ich natürlich nicht das wasser im graben auf der folie plus ufermatte sehen. also muss da wieder der kies drüber. der verdränt das wasser dann doch wieder. 
ich hab kein plan. 
bei meinem teich ist das alles nicht so leicht zu machen.


----------



## Doc (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Wieso holste Dir nicht einfach ein paar dicke Brocken?


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

ich würde sehr ungerne die matte abschneiden


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*



totti01 schrieb:


> Hi Corny,
> 
> so wie es ausschaut, hast Du die gleiche Ufermatte wie ich.
> Dein jetziges Problem war letztes Jahr auch mein Problem. Ich hatte die Ufermatte über den Teichrand gezogen und mittels Kapillarsperre gegen auslaufen "gesichert".
> ...


was passiert denn dann mit dem aufgesaugten wasser? fließt wieder zurück oder kann nicht weiter,oder was?


----------



## Petra1970 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

huhu

Nun das Forum oder mein PC weigern sich zur zeit warum auch immer Bilder von mir hochzuladen.

Aber ich habe es ganz einfach gemacht die Folie hochgestellt rechts ein Stein, links ein Stein und ein flacher oben drauf.
Zack bum aus^^
Hatte an einer Seite auch kein Platz für breiten Ufergraben oder sowas.
Es ist wirklich so das da bis zur Matte das Wasser steht habe da teilweise kleine Planzen reingesetzt in die Kuhlen.

Die Matte darf keine Verbindung zur außenwelt habe sozusagen, das was du da jetzt an Matte siehst wird in ein oder zwei Jahen schön bewachsen sein.
Da wird sicher jetzt was verdunsten nur einfach nicht solche mengen.

Ich habe die am ganzen Rand die Matte und habe das nicht, es wird nur halt bei mir ins Moorbeet oder Ufergraben gezogen.

gruß Petra


----------



## Corny80 (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

was genau sollte ich denn jetzt machen? :?


----------



## Doc (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Nur meine Meinung: Matte raus -> Verkaufen und die Folie mit Steinen abdecken, da Du keine Sumpfzone oder ähnliches hast ... kannst dafür besser dann z.B. Plastikgeflecht hernehmen und bepflanzen^^


----------



## Annett (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Hallo.

Nun versuch ich mich auch noch mit einer bildlichen Hilfestellung.
Vielleicht platzt ja dann der Knoten?



 

 

 

 Das sind weitere/ähnliche Möglichkeiten, wie die zuvor benannten. Die erste + letzte kommen sogar ganz ohne Ufermatte aus, denn wenn man ein Teichufer richtig baut, dann kann man auf die Matte komplett verzichten. Das spart bares Geld!
Den vom Themenersteller angelegten Graben halte ich für verzichtbar. Außerdem ergibt eine kurze, flach auslaufende Uferzone eine natürliche Ausstiegschance für Wildtiere (Igel und Co.) die doch ab und an mal aus Versehen in einem Teich landen können.


----------



## Corny80 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

diese sogenannte ufermatte ist also nur eine UFERmatte, wenn man sie übers wasser (ins trockene) hängt. ansonsten hat sie die funktion einer "sumpfzonenmatte", die das wasser aus dem hauptteich in die sumpfzone zieht. 
ich will keine sumpfzonenmatte, weil ich keine sumpfzone habe und es viel zu viel arbeit wäre,das jetzt alles umzugestalten. ich will eine ufermatte haben, deswegen muss ich sie über dem wasserstand befestigen. dann entzieht das blöde ding mir kein tröpfchen wasser mehr.


----------



## totti01 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte saugt Wasser auf*

Also ich habe meine Ufermatte nur aus 2 Gründen angebracht.

1. Die Folie wird vor den UV Strahlen der Sonne geschützt (und ist gleichzeitig verdeckt)
2. Im Winter wird die Folie vor dem schiebenden Eisschollen geschützt

Ansonsten die Einbauweise so, wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben...


----------

